# Deutero-???



## AV1611 (Apr 6, 2008)

When something (usually a name) if prefixed by "Deutero-" what does that mean. E.g. Deutero-Isaiah, Deutuero-Asaph and Deutero-Chronicler. I know it has something to do with textual criticism....


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Apr 6, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> When something (usually a name) if prefixed by "Deutero-" what does that mean. E.g. Deutero-Isaiah, Deutuero-Asaph and Deutero-Chronicler. I know it has something to do with textual criticism....



I think it refers to disputed books in the canon, or "second canon."


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 6, 2008)

It refers to the theory that a second author wrote part of Isaiah, and that it wasn't Isaiah himself. So, it actually has to do with source criticism (and hence redaction criticism), not so much textual criticism.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 6, 2008)

Source critics have broken Isa up into 2 or 3 books from discernably different hands. It became popular in liberal circles along with dividing the Pentateuch into J, E, P, and D strands (based largely on preferences for different words for God). Many conservatives have answered this atomizing analysis quite capably.


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 6, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Many conservatives have answered this atomizing analysis quite capably.



Any suggested reading.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 6, 2008)

A good outline of the arguments for the unity of Isaiah: Isaiah wrote Isaiah

An online article by J. Barton Payne: http://www.biblicalstudies.org.uk/pdf/bets/isaiah_payne.pdf

—J.A. Alexander, Prophecies of Isaiah (1847)
—F. Delitzsch, “Isaiah,” Imperial Bible Dictionary, III, 158-171 (1886)
—G. L. Robinson, “Isaiah,” ISBE, III, 1495-1508 (1929)
—O.T. Allis, The Unity of Isaiah (1954)
—E. J. Young, Studies in Isaiah (1954); Introduction to the OT, pp. 202-11 (1958); Who Wrote Isaiah? (1958); and his commentary on Isaiah, III, App. I, “The Authorship of Isaiah,” pp. 538-49 (posthumous, 1972)
—Rachel Margalioth, The Indivisible Isaiah (1964)
—Gleason L. Archer, A Survey of OT Introduction, pp. 317-39
—R. K. Harrison, Introduction to the OT, pp. 764-95 [but calls “Cyrus” text a gloss, pp.794-95](1969)
—Victor Buksbazen, The Prophet Isaiah (1971)
—J. Ridderbos, Isaiah (Bible Student’s Commentary; (1985)


----------

